# NY deer pics from the season



## JPP (Dec 17, 2009)

Season started fast, took a nice doe 30 minutes into the bow season. Then things went dead until the day after Thanksgiving, which was 6 days into gun season. Even had a stretch of seeing NO deer for 7 straight days of hunting dark-to-dark. Yuck, that was frustrating!

Friday after Thanksgiving, I shot two nice does and could have had more (they gave out 4 doe tags in my area this year). 

Overall, a good season. Only saw 5 small bucks, I let them all go. I had 2 very nice bucks captured on my game cameras, but never did see them while hunting. Saw lots of antlerless deer the last 5 times out during gun season.
I hunted more this year than any other year in my life.

I donated one of my does to the Venison Project which provides meat to the hungry. The other two will feed my wife and me.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't see any deer photo's????


----------



## JPP (Dec 17, 2009)

RacerX said:


> Can't see any deer photo's????



fixed it, first try was blocked


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are some big ole does, Is that a long wheel base truck, Look like some good meat to me.


----------



## JPP (Dec 18, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Those are some big ole does, Is that a long wheel base truck, Look like some good meat to me.



LOL, no. It is a Chevy S10 ZR2 pickup. Great, tough little truck.
I haul 3 to 4 deer and about 20 face cords of wood in that truck every year.

99K miles, not a single problem, going strong. Here is a pic of the truck loaded down with half a face cord of shaggy bark hickory.

Yup, great meat in the freezer. Two of the does are 1.5 year olds and I am guessing the bigger one is 3.5 years old. They grow big up here in NY state. Even bigger near farms, my camp is in deep woods with no farms nearby. I added the camera pic of the buck I was after this season, never saw him once. In case your interested.....

Thanks for looking


----------

